# Captain Black White



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

So, after hearing about this alot, I figured I'd try some. It wasn't bad. Extremely sweet, and extremely mild...but $8 for a 1.5oz pouch, at double the cost of most of the other drug store tobaccos, I don't know, it just didn't seem quite worth it.

What're your thoughts? What is the best drug store blend? Can any drug store blend stand up to a good bulk blend, considering, bulk blends seem to be cheaper than drug store blends even when purchased in small amounts?


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a 1.5 oz pack for 5. I mixed it with some straight burly(Prince Albert) and it was pretty good. But it is very sticky and makes a mess of my pipe.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Buy a Lane Ltd bulk that is better and cheaper. The Lane connoisseurs can give you the best blend .... it's been years, 2 decades, since I smoked a Lane blend ........


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

ComicalFerret said:


> But it is very sticky and makes a mess of my pipe.


As someone who has never smoked a tobacco pipe, this seems horrible!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I can get Prince Albert in the 1.5 oz pouch locally for $2.15. The Capt in most blends for $3.89, and Carter Hall for $2.69. The first and last being my favs.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

It seems to go for over $6 online, so I figure $6 + shipping is near enough to $8 for it to be buyable in the "my fiancee is buying some crap black & milds at the cigarette shop, I have to buy something while I'm here at the store" sense.

Its not bad...just doesn't seem to be worth what I paid for it. If I could get the 1.5oz pouch for $3.89, I'd probably buy alot more of it.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Buy the bulk at $1.50 an ounce ...... cheap er !!


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

the bulk version is lane's RLP-6 it's alot better and cheaper than captain blaaaaaaghk


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a little less than a pouch of white and royal that have been jarred for about a year now. I should see how they taste.


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

plexiprs said:


> Buy the bulk at $1.50 an ounce ...... cheap er !!


were is it that cheap? i am only seeing it around 3-4 and ounce


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Since the only pack of this I ever bought ended up in the trash can, I doubt any price could convince me to part with my money...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

I'm not a huge aro fan, but butternut burly is awesome. Similar to Lane-1Q (which is basically Captain Black Blue) but a lot better, in my opinion.

You can find it online for about the same price you're paying for Captain Black, now.


----------



## sebast (Jan 21, 2010)

mike t said:


> the bulk version is lane's RLP-6 it's alot better and cheaper than captain blaaaaaaghk


Which one is better lane 1Q or RLP-6?


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

RLP-6 is richer in flavor without all the humectant. in my opinion for an aromatic is very good. go to smokingpipetobacco.com or tobacco reviews.com they talk good about it.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

ComicalFerret said:


> were is it that cheap? i am only seeing it around 3-4 and ounce


Lil' Brown Smoke Shack


----------

